# Any fans of Dungeons and Dragons?



## Stoner Saiyan (Jul 3, 2013)

I know it may be mislead so that people think Dungeons and Dragons is nerdy, but it is far from. I was just wondering if there were any other fans of the game and any general questions, I've been playing it for a long time. And people who haven't tried it really should, it may be tough to find a group of people to play it including the DM(dungeon master). But the first time I played it I was addicted. But any questions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 6, 2013)

if you got an imagination then D&D rocks, i playd it years ago and loved it to, not many play any more though


----------

